# Phenibut kicked my behind



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

I bought some in cap form.

I received it yesterday. Each cap was 500mg. I took 2 around 7 and felt nothing for a couple hrs. Then I felt extremely sleepy and hot. I had to turn on the AC.
As far as anxiety. I still felt it.
I went to sleep and slept for 12 hrs straight, which just felt good, but man, I feel like I wasted the day.

I took 2 caps today, Friday, at like 5 i think, then 2 more at like 7, then maybe 2 more at 9.
I feel reallllllllllllly loopy right now. I don't think I'm anxious, but its not enough to make me social. I kinda want to go get a job right now, and I want to have sex too, but that might be TMI.
Ugh, I just want to be social.


----------



## halba (Apr 8, 2010)

yes from what i hear it has a drowsy effect. its very strong and effect is powerful. its a knock out effect some ppl say.

maybe you should go herbal supplements. i am experimenting with some herbs which give a natural feeling, and make me less anxious. these can be mixed.

i am trying the following:

gingko biloba- alpha state in brain
gotu kola - adaptogen
PS - a natural chemical in brain
brahmi

i think you need to try them for a good month to see positive effect.

i need to buy some rhodiola as well. i hear good reviews here. another adaptogen.


----------



## Thorsten (Apr 6, 2010)

Please be careful with Phenibut. You are aware of the major flaw with this drug? I have to ask that because of the way you are describing your experience with it. Popping caps here and there will not only kick your *** but will screw your tolerance level to this drug and once your body has adapted to this level of tolerance be prepared for some pretty s h i t t y withdrawl. 
I've been through this with GHB and the impact it had on my sleep and wellbeing was absolutely horrible. I honestly thought I was going to die for the first 2/3 nights of withdrawl. The fact it won't let you sleep is the thing that screws you the most. Phenibut antagonizes the same area of the brain (GABA-B), isn't half as euphoric as 'g' but will be just as brutal when you withdraw. GABA B is not something you want to abuse. 
Phenibut is best used under the guidence of a healthcare proffesional. That's how it's used in Russia (its country of origin) and it is quite ridiculous how it's sold in the Western world as a dietry supplement almost. You buy a big tub and eat spoonful after spoonful. Generally there are no warning signs or information about what can happen if you do abuse this ****.
I'm not trying to patronize i'm sure you know about all of this already. If you don't type 'phenibut withdrawl' into google and be prepared for some harrowing stories. If you decide to keep taking it then please be very careful. You may not even feel like its doing anything beneficial but when you decide to quit cold turkey....Well... Welcome to hell.

Here's a personal account from another forum:

*http://www.imminst.org/forum/Phenibut-t20667.html*

Just a clip from wikipedia explaining the fun that result from chronic Phenibut usage:

*Contraindications and side effects*

_Phenibut can have extremely unpleasant dose-dependent withdrawal symptoms. Withdrawal symptoms can include acute anxiety and insomnia_ that can last for up to three weeks afterwards. Withdrawal symptoms, however, are almost always associated with cessation after prolonged usage.


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

I think benzos are safer.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Phenibut can be great but you have to be careful, especially don't mix it with other drugs or alcohol. I took 3g one time and had about 5 beers that night which was nothing to me at the time, and it felt great at its peak, but I crashed so hard it felt like I had nearly died. I'm not kidding. I spent the next 2 days in a haze, with shallow breathing and muscle twitches. Be careful with high doses!


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

I took some years ago and it gave me a hangover effect from hell -- I don't think I got out of bed for a day. Be careful.


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

Yea, I only took it for like 3 days I think.

It lowered my anxiety, but man, I feel like I'm brain dead. I never have anything to say and that is what I feel is my real problem. My answer to everything seems to be "Yea" and a nod or headshake (which ever one is yes) or yea and a giggle. 

Ughhhh. If I could just wake up my brain.


----------



## arrowsofjustice (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey butiadore you i'm just like you and also messed around with phenibut for a while, it was fun and my withdrawals didnt seem too bad... altho was much much less social when I wasnt on it
don't really have any advice but yeah i'm just like you lets be friends? lol and i also like your pink hair


----------



## dimonstrazione (Sep 28, 2010)

*It's worthless*

Any "high" or good effect is not worth the withdrawals you get from it. Good call by all advising to stick to something else...


----------

